# 1983 Marlène Charell: "Ich war schachmatt" + (3x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Mai 2011)

*Grand Prix in München 1983 ​*
*1983 Marlène Charell: "Ich war schachmatt"​*

*Marlène Charell war bereits ein Weltstar, als sie den Grand Prix in München 1983 moderierte. Es war ihre erste Live-Moderation in drei Sprachen: Deutsch, Französisch, Spanisch und manchmal sogar Italienisch. Vieles steigerte ihr Lampenfieber ins Unermessliche - etwa ein angeblich zu tiefer Ausschnitt und die entsetzten Kommentatorenkollegen.*​

Wir hatten 1983 in der Rudi-Sedlmayer-Halle in München ein Riesenproblem mit dem Starmoderator von Frankreich, der fürs französische Fernsehen kommentieren sollte. Er kam nach der Generalprobe zu mir, erst ganz lieb, um die Situation locker zu machen, und dann sagte er, "das geht natürlich nicht, dass sie so viel auf Französisch sprechen, dafür bin ich ja da." Ich erwiderte, dass der Bayerische Rundfunk das verlangte. Dann sagte er ganz locker: "Es tut mir leid, Marlène, dann werden der Luxemburger, der Belgier und ich streiken." Er motivierte auch die anderen Moderatoren aus den verschiedenen Ländern, die Sendung wegen meiner dreisprachigen Moderation zu boykottieren. Dann ging das Hin und Her, es war natürlich unmöglich, dass wir die Sendung auf Eis legen, das ging bis ein paar Stunden vor der Livesendung.




 

 

​

Dekolleté zu tief?

Man fand einen Kompromiss: Man entschied, während der Sendung immer ein buntes Blumenbouquet einzublenden und während im Fernsehen dieses Bouquet für etwa 30 Sekunden gezeigt wurde, passierte in der Halle überhaupt nichts. In der Zeit konnten die ausländischen Fernseh-Kollegen kommentieren. Die Pausen waren natürlich tödlich für die Sendung und haben mein Lampenfieber nur noch erhöht. Dann sagte der Sender plötzlich: "Vielleicht ist auch Ihr Dekolleté zu tief?", und dann kam Intendant des Bayerischen Rundfunks kurz vor der Sendung zu mir, wünschte mir natürlich Glück und fragte mich gleichzeitig, "Frau Charell, sind Sie sich bewusst, wie viele Millionen Zuschauer jetzt an den Geräten sitzen und zuschauen? Sind Sie sich sicher, das durchzuziehen?" Ich war so etwas von schachmatt. Ich dachte nur: "Jetzt muss es beginnen, ich kann nicht noch eine Sekunde länger all diese Kritiken und Bemerkungen über mich ergehen lassen". Ich dachte nur: "Bloß jetzt mit der Sendung beginnen." Dann war ich etwas erlöster, als ich auf der Bühne stand. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich so viel Lampenfieber hatte, dass ich kaum atmen konnte.


ein wenig Retro 
Gruss vom Gollum


----------



## Punisher (14 Mai 2011)

Danke für die schöne Erinnerung


----------



## Franky70 (15 Mai 2011)

1983?
Da war ich 13 und geil auf Marlène Charell.


----------

